# GENIUS videocam gf112



## Pack (Jun 12, 2007)

hola, buen dia
resulta que tengo una webcam y pues no se cual sea la falla, ya que la pc no la detecta, y ya eh intentado demasiadas veces desinstalando el programa y volviendolo a instalar y sale lo mismo..
antes funcionaba muy bien y derepente ocurrio eso...la webcam se calienta demasiado apenas cuando la conecto (creo que sucedio desde que empezo a fallar), no se si eso influya

bueno espero y me halla explicado, quisiera saber si la falla es de la webcam, o del programa..aunque no lo creo

bueno espero respuesta
saludos y gracias por la atensión


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2007)

hay me parece que paso a mejor vida....

Con el sonido puesto deberia hacer como minimo el sonido de conectarla, si no hace ni esto, adios


----------



## capitanp (Jun 12, 2007)

ah yo tengo la misma y a pesar de que calienta un poco funciona bien,lo que te puede ocurrir es que estas fallando en la instalacion:

pimeramente no se conecta la camara sino que se instala es software (que por Cierto tarda en arrancar) luego de instalado reinicias.
Ahora conectas la camara, esperas que la reconosca como videocam gf112 (se escucha un sonido) y listo

para probarla presiona el botoncito de arriba y abrira una aplicacion que al configurarla sacara fotos (snapshot?)

saludos


----------



## Pack (Jun 15, 2007)

gracias, ya lo intente muchas veces

are una mas

saludos!!


----------



## Apollo (Sep 21, 2007)

Concuerdo totalmente con el comentario de tiopepe123.

Independientemente del software, al conectar la cámara, el sistema operativo debe reconocerla, si se tiene instalado el software, la reconocerá como cámara y se instalará. En caso de no tener el software instalado, la reconoce como un hardware extra y se te pide instalar los controladores.

En este caso en que la cámara se calienta (Cosa que no hacía antes), seguramente la falla está en la cámara.

Saludos al foro.


----------

